# Very Nice Breeders Carolina Bully Farms?



## gsessons (May 23, 2013)

Has anyone heard of this Kennel (Caroline Bully Farms) before and/or ever got a puppy from them? If so what is your thoughts on them and if you have puppies how did they turn out (pictures).

I been looking at all there YouTube videos and it seems like they have a very nice Kennel and are in love with all their dogs, clean yard and clean dogs.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

I'm not really a fan of any breeder that uses the Internet to sell puppies, but that's just me. A good breeder would have all pups sold before a breeding ever happens anyway.


----------



## gsessons (May 23, 2013)

redog said:


> I'm not really a fan of any breeder that uses the Internet to sell puppies, but that's just me. A good breeder would have all pups sold before a breeding ever happens anyway.


They rarly use that site and there puppies are always sold before they even drop... They do have a YouTube page they use alot to show off there dogs and puppies all the time.... my main that about my question was does anyone own one or if they know about them.....


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

redog said:


> I'm not really a fan of any breeder that uses the Internet to sell puppies, but that's just me. A good breeder would have all pups sold before a breeding ever happens anyway.


Dave you can't sell puppies for show before the breeding is even thought of.

Personally it looks like that kennel throws a lot of east westy, high rears, kinked tails FAR from clean dogs.


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

I don't like CBF, they breed dogs with lots of faults. Like BullyGal said, easty westy, high rears and kinked tails. They're definitely a breeder I'd stay far away from.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

If you rely on the internet and have farm in your kennel name .....

Yeah..


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

HIGH FIVE!!! I was worried I was the only one who felt that way lol.


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

redog, is right,
on eveything, and you can breed for 'show' when you breed 2 'show winners together.

but like everything with these animals its a crapshoot


----------

